# Giant Seek 1?



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the Seek1 from Giant? I want a urban bike that I can also use on multi-use trails, paved and gravel. Can't find much written about it-- looks like spec'd fairly decently, but no weights, etc. Thanks for any info!


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

My co-worker commutes on one of those.

He initially got it for winter commuting only, but now uses it all year long (after his single speed died on him).

He does ride it on gravel trails on the weekend sometimes as well.

Sorry I can't give you much in terms of specs/info...just wanted to let you know that it seems like a great all around bike.


----------

